

Wondrous Oddities: R's function call semantics [2006] - madair
http://blog.moertel.com/articles/2006/01/20/wondrous-oddities-rs-function-call-semantics

======
tlack
has anyone used R for non-math projects? it has some very interesting features
but i'm not sure how well it would hold up for large projects, complicated
data structures, etc.

~~~
cduan
It is great for drawing vector graphics. It also has capabilities for working
with large data sets, as long as you don't do it the naive way (by reading a
huge array into memory).

~~~
ez77
Would you (or anybody else) know why
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DAP_(software)> states "Unlike R it [DAP] has
been designed to be used on large data sets."?

I read here and there that R is not that great handling huge amounts of data,
but then I'm puzzled to know that it is widely being used in genetics... Help!

